# VIP 211 to TH42PWD4 hookup?



## Greg Mueller (Feb 28, 2006)

I got a Panasonic TH42PWD4 screen and I'm getting a Dish Network VIP 211 in a couple of days. Here's the problem...

I've got an
RGB HD VD input section
VGA input section
S-Video input section

The VIP 211 has HDMI out and Component out as well as S-video

The Panasonic has a native resolution of 852 X 480, but in the scanning formats section it says it can do 750p (720p) amongst a string of others.

I'm pretty confused about how to get HD out of the VIP 211 and into the Panasonic

I'm running component cables from my DVD player via my Pioneer VSX-1015TX into the Panasonic now

Will the VIP 211 output 720p on the component out plugs or just the HDMI?

HELP!


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

It'll do 720p on Component.


----------

